# River Camps from Burns to Dotsero ie Colorado River



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Lots of camping, just make sure you're on public lands. The new guidebook will help, here's the LINK.

Have fun!


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

I just did pump to cottonwood island last week. Stayed at a nice camp around MM 34 (caught a couple decent rainbows in the eddy). Cottonwood Corner (MM 35) also had some nice spots. Both were roadside and there were quite a few gravel trucks, must be doing roadwork somewhere. Stayed at Spencer's Cabin (MM 43) right before burns. You can rent it for 25 with no reservation fee @ Open Space - Spencers Cabin - Eagle County 

After burns there are two nicer camps on river left in the Bull Gulch Wilderness study area ~ MM 51 and MM 51.5. Eagle county has one near MM 53, it is tucked into a small eddy on the right at the head of a left hand turn and a rocky rifle right after the landing, so be over there if you want to catch it. And yes, plenty of BLM land all around mixed in with some private.

Pinball, Catamount, and Two Bridges all have god trailer access. Cottonwood is pretty beat up but doable as is Lyons gulch. Dotsero is cement ramp. I believe that Derby Junction is decent as well, but it is private. No idea who you talk to, but this guy would know: ConfluenceCasting2016a - Page: 18 of 18 

No more access at Burns, it wasn't any good for a trailer anyways. 

Have fun, mostly roadside after Rancho except for the 4 miles after Catamount, which is a really cool canyon. Still nice enough.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Argocat and Andy! BTW Andy the link appears to be broken. Can you PM it to me?
Thanks again.....I think I'm going to load up with my daughter and go do a scouting run on that stretch to take a look around.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Try this link for the Upper Colorado guide book - Map & Guide Books


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

There is also a camp on river right about 0.5mi below Twin Bridges at Red Dirt Creek Open Space. Its located at river mile 52.9 just past a cobble bar up against a rock uplift above a small wave train. It is marked by a small carsonite post, we haven't gotten a tie off point or good sign yet. There are plenty of trees and the site has a fire pit, but use caution as the area gets overgrown quick. Please do not camp at the river access area (mile 52.3) just past Red Dirt bridge, the picnic table area is for day use only. Enjoy!


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

These guys nailed it. Below State Bridge is very underrated. A lot of work went into that RiverMaps guide book, it is easily the most in depth beta you can get on the Upper C.


----------

